
My favourite programming language is .. solder - dc352
http://www.boldport.com/club/
======
saard
Hello. I run Boldport. (Thanks to whoever posted this.) A better link for that
board / reference is [http://boldport.com/bp2](http://boldport.com/bp2) (it
was Boldport Club Project #1)

------
impostervt
If I sign up, what tools will I need? Looks cool? But I've never soldered
before.

~~~
saard
I tried to answer this here:
[http://boldport.club/faq](http://boldport.club/faq)

It's not a great answer, but it's the best I can do without much information
;)

~~~
impostervt
Perhaps you could have an introductory set of projects for beginners to get up
to speed? Like 1 - make an led blink 2 - a simple timer 3 - learn to solder 4
- firmware with a photon 5 - a burglar alarm

Etc. then the user can join the monthly club with more confidence.

~~~
saard
There are many 'getting started' kits out there that would be suitable for
this. I'm not necessarily aiming for that.

